# Buckroe Beach Pier Report 06/12/2015



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fished today from 800am to about 145pm. The fish were biting today mostly croakers and roundheads. They were mostly targeting frozen squid, fishbites squid, and fishbites shrimp. I've seen a huge cownose ray pass under the pier. A lot of patrons were catching mostly roundheads including me who caught only 2 1 hour apart. The fish kept taking my bait not get hooked up. I used fresh crab from an old man who gave me a live one out of the pier as well as a bunch of my fishbites. Also dispatched one of my roundheads and used it for bait but no hook ups fish tore it up and avoided my hook. Around 11am some kid caught an 8 inch flounder. I took a picture of a roundhead its not worth even posting lol.

Fishing On! :fishing:


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Roundhead err


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

marv I gotta say I admire ur commitment. Ur out there slingin in the salt several times a week and always report good or bad. Good Fishin & Tight Lines!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

surfqban said:


> marv I gotta say I admire ur commitment. Ur out there slingin in the salt several times a week and always report good or bad. Good Fishin & Tight Lines!


Honestly besides work I got nothing better to do so I fish 2 or 3 times a week lol. I'd rather fish than sit at home watching tv.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

I hear ya, my work hours suck. Sunday is my only day off so usually only make it out on Sundays.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Came back today and it was decent fishing a lot of croakers and roundheads biting as well as flounders but not keepers. Flounders are out hitting on squid and you can get them if you can get pass the croakers and roundheads. Thunderstorm killed my fishing since the pier staff told everyone to leave the pier due to lightning. I will be back on the 4th of july time frame and hopefully get some keeper flounders. 

Fishbites bloodworms are popular with croakers and roundheads. 
Fresh squid take flounders.
Crab are also biting and stealing baits.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Note flounders are biting just before the middle of the pier. Carolina rigs or simple double drop rigs are good.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Glad to hear the action is good there. Might have to make it out to Buckroe soon. Thanks for all the reports you've been giving!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Anytime happy to fish and post reports. Fish are also taking gulp minnows but those are croakers I think. I threw some in the water and it was bit in half. I used gulp smelt.


----------



## FishRN (Mar 24, 2013)

Cruise a couple stores like Walmart and Kmart that sell tackle. Look for the smallest Matzuo brand snelled circle hooks that you can find. These things are chemically sharpened with acid. No kidding, I can get the point of the hook through one ridge of my finger print. Use small pieces of shrimp or bloodworm. You won't miss many fish anymore. Trust me this works


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

Last year at Buckroe my gulps kept coming up with chunks taken out so I switched to extremely small treble hooks. Turns out it was blowtoads.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

pepedesilva said:


> Last year at Buckroe my gulps kept coming up with chunks taken out so I switched to extremely small treble hooks. Turns out it was blowtoads.


Yeah an old guy caught a blow toad there 2 weeks ago. Anyways I am using tiny hooks and it still gets taken. Used circle hooks even a super tiny treble and that only caught one fish. But I use custom rig that works with croakers well. Honestly next time which is probably this Friday I'm catching me croakers and roundheads and chucking them back as live bait. I'm thinking also of putting a bunch of hooks in one bait if that works for bigger fish. I don't care for smaller fish too me they are bait.


----------



## FishRN (Mar 24, 2013)

Try what I said. I was specific for a reason. Because it works


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

FishRN said:


> Try what I said. I was specific for a reason. Because it works


 I know that I have circle hooks that do work for me and a bunch of other hooks. I'm just trying to catch the bigger game fish. That's why I say I catch smaller fish for bait. I'm going for 7/0 hook next time and hook my live bait for perhaps the cobia of my dreams. lol


----------



## FishRN (Mar 24, 2013)

7/0 is small for a cobia. Use at least 8/0. I like 9/0 or 10/0 gamakatsu hooks. Their mouths will fit a football, go for the big hook


----------

